# Panasonic Lens Corrections



## Jim Mohundro (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a Panasonic GF1 4/3 camera with a Panasonic Lumix 14-45mm F3.5-5.6 OIS zoom lens as a relatively compact backup for my Nikon D700.  DP Review's review of the lens notes that the SilkyPix software supplied with the camera does a pretty decent job of converting to RAW and performing some needed lens corrections including CA improvement.  If I were to include the SilkyPix software at the beginning of my workflow, could I then import the resultant processed files into LR3.3 for further post-processing? (LR does not currently provide lens corrections for this lens).

Or should I corresponding with SilkyPix on this issue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2011)

Jim, you might find that LR's own lens corrections would work ok.  Going through SilkyPix first would result in a rendered file, which isn't ideal case scenario.


----------



## Braders (Apr 23, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Jim, you might find that LR's own lens corrections would work ok.  Going through SilkyPix first would result in a rendered file, which isn't ideal case scenario.



Adobe does not support lens corrections for this line of lenses....and the release notes for 3.4RC are Panasonic empty, so looks like more waiting.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 23, 2011)

Aren't the Panasonic lens corrections covered by the DNG opcodes?  Or is this a new line?  That'll be interesting to keep an eye on the 3.4 final, to see if that's changed.


----------



## Braders (Apr 27, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Aren't the Panasonic lens corrections covered by the DNG opcodes?  Or is this a new line?  That'll be interesting to keep an eye on the 3.4 final, to see if that's changed.


 
Indeed they appear to be, and in finding your response to be correct i noticed something that maybe you could explain to me.

You will see in the attachments the following...

Canon - all the info present

panasonic - no info?

Yet in the screen shot of the metadata filter, the camera and lens are identified. BUT, notice that almost half the images have "unknown lens" associated with this camera, yet i only have one lens.? Regardless of which filter i apply (20mm 1.7, or unknown lens), no info appears in the develop lens corrections panel. 2 separate but likely related issues?


----------



## Braders (Apr 27, 2011)

Interesting.

to expand further.

Exif data appears missing....focal length 35mm and lens data.

Same camera and lens. Pan GF1/20mm 1.7


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 28, 2011)

Could it have been an upgrade to the Camera Firmware that has fixed the exif issue ?


----------



## Braders (Apr 28, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Could it have been an upgrade to the Camera Firmware that has fixed the exif issue ?


 
Thats the only thing i could think of. Actually, as go thru every date (by month) in the meta filter it appears that after i updated the firmware in early 2010, there is no more 'unknown lens'. No way of correcting this??

That still doesn't explain why the update firmware files still don;t show a lens correction profile in the develop module?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 28, 2011)

If it was not included in the original exif by the camera then you would have to use exif tool (or similar) to update them. As for the profiles I don't have an answer for that. It is possible to manually select the lens profile and then set it as the default. (If you can see the profile in the list of course)


----------



## Braders (Apr 28, 2011)

sizzlingbadger said:


> If it was not included in the original exif by the camera then you would have to use exif tool (or similar) to update them. As for the profiles I don't have an answer for that. It is possible to manually select the lens profile and then set it as the default. (If you can see the profile in the list of course)


 
No, can;t see them in the list. Panasonic missing all together.


----------



## Photographe (Apr 28, 2011)

I have nearly the same set-up as you: GF1 as a backup to Nikon D700.  I've used the GF1 with a Panasonic 20/1.7 and an Olympus 14-42 collapsible, as well as a bunch of Nikon lenses with adapter.  My favorite lens to use on the GF1 is a Nikon AF 105 f2 DC.  Amazingly sharp combination.  I've also used a MF 35/2 Ais and an AF 50/1.8 with good results.

Getting back to your question, I am not sure what is happening with the EXIF info.  When I use the micro four thirds lenses, all of the EXIF info is in order.  I don't think there is a lens a profile for these lenses, but I have found that distortion and vingetting are pretty well controlled and can be adjusted manually without too much fuss.  I've never detected CA using these two lenses.  I have not tried the Panasonic lens you are using.

Finally, I agree with the others:  I definitely would not use SilkyPix before Lightroom because for me that would be a huge hassle and would actually result in lower overall quality because you'd have to render the files first.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting Brad!  

As far as the lens profiles go, the basic corrections are done behind the scenes and any additional profile you applied in the Lens Corrections panel would be cumulative.

I'm interested in that missing metadata though - if you compare those 2 images in Jeffrey's Exif Viewer http://regex.info/exif.cgi do you find that there's missing data?  I have 2 ideas bouncing around - either that the EXIF wasn't recorded, or that it wasn't being pulled into LR properly and a recent LR update has fixed that.  I'm not sure which though.


----------



## Braders (Apr 29, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Interesting Brad!
> 
> As far as the lens profiles go, the basic corrections are done behind the scenes and any additional profile you applied in the Lens Corrections panel would be cumulative.
> 
> I'm interested in that missing metadata though - if you compare those 2 images in Jeffrey's Exif Viewer http://regex.info/exif.cgi do you find that there's missing data?  I have 2 ideas bouncing around - either that the EXIF wasn't recorded, or that it wasn't being pulled into LR properly and a recent LR update has fixed that.  I'm not sure which though.


 
The dates correlate with about Feb 2010. After this date, any file from the camera shows normal exif, which seems to correlate with when i updated the camera firmware. 

But, i am more interested as to why even the recent files show no lens corrections.


----------



## Braders (Apr 29, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Interesting Brad!
> 
> As far as the lens profiles go, the basic corrections are done behind the scenes and any additional profile you applied in the Lens Corrections panel would be cumulative.
> 
> I'm interested in that missing metadata though - if you compare those 2 images in Jeffrey's Exif Viewer http://regex.info/exif.cgi do you find that there's missing data?  I have 2 ideas bouncing around - either that the EXIF wasn't recorded, or that it wasn't being pulled into LR properly and a recent LR update has fixed that.  I'm not sure which though.


 
The dates correlate with about Feb 2010. After this date, any file from the camera shows normal exif, which seems to correlate with when i updated the camera firmware. 

But, i am more interested as to why even the recent files show no lens profile in the develop module. No make, ,model or profile info?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2011)

Because the lens corrections are applied at a much lower level in the background and you can't turn them off.  I believe that's at Panasonic's insistence.


----------



## Braders (Apr 29, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Because the lens corrections are applied at a much lower level in the background and you can't turn them off.  I believe that's at Panasonic's insistence.


 
Ah, interesting. Learn something new every day.


----------

